

Submit several ideas to YC? - Tichy

Is it possible to submit several ideas to YC? Would it be contraproductive (not focussed enough)? Or would it be better to just mention the other ideas in the respective form field?<p>Has anybody ever been accepted for a secondary idea they mentioned on the form field, rather than the main idea?
======
pg
The idea often changes during the interview, sometimes to other stuff the
founders proposed in their application, and sometimes to stuff we collectively
cook up on the fly.

~~~
Tichy
Thanks, that answers the question, I'll keep it to the form field for
additional ideas.

------
sharpshoot
Snipshot was i believe.

Also i heard that iminlikewithyou and scribd had to substantially change their
idea in the interview.

